# eclipse 3.0.1 Editor



## eclipse (28. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich benutze zur Zeit eclipse 3.0.1 für die Java Entwicklung.
Meine Fragen dazu:

1.) Fragen bzgl. Texteditor
1.1) Window->Prefrence->Workbench->Editors->TextEditor: "Show line numbers" & "Show print margin" sind bei mir aktiviert, aber leider werden diese Einstellungen (auch bei Neustart) nicht angezeigt. Woran kann es noch liegen?

2.) JavaDoc
2.1) Bei Intellij 4.5 Demo werden z.B. bei der Eingabe: System.out.println() (also Code-Completion) die Methode mit der entspr. JavaDoc angezeigt. Kann man das auch eclipse beibringen?


----------



## eclipse (28. Feb 2005)

Zu 1: abgehackt
Unter Java->Editor muss man das vornehmen...

Zu 2: noch offen


----------



## wro (28. Feb 2005)

Hi eclipse,

Das ist das Schöne an Intellij Idea. Man muss nicht lange rumprobieren und ewig suchen, bis es das tut was man will. Ich würde mein Idea nicht gegen Eclipse tauschen wollen.

Ja ich weiss, 0,00 EUR gegen 230,00 EUR (Personal Lizenz), aber 

1. Sollte man auch als Privatmensch ab und zu mal was bei der Steuer zum Abschreiben haben und

2. macht's einfach mehr Spass.

Aber wenn ich Freelancer wäre, dann könnte ich mir Eclipse überhaupt nicht leisten. Die 500,00 EUR wären mit Eclipse mit unnötiger Sucherei und Probiererei schnell verbraten.

Aber deinem Benutzernamen nach wirst du nur schwer umzustimmen sein.


Gruß

Wolfgang Roller


----------



## eclipse (28. Feb 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Aber deinem Benutzernamen nach wirst du nur schwer umzustimmen sein.


Ich benutze nicht nur das eclipse IDE, sondern natürlich auch andere IDEs (JBuilder, Intellij, etc.). Man(n) muss ja auch über den Tellerrand schauen können :wink:
Kawa fand ich auch mal gut, wird leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelt bzw. nicht mehr angeboten.

Ich hatte mal in Erinnerung gehabt, dass eclipse nicht nur externe JavaDocs (Shift+F2) anzeigt, sondern auch intern mittels Tooltips. Aber wo muss man das nur einstellen? :roll:
Ansonsten bin ich mit der eclipse IDE ganz zufrieden.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Feb 2005)

Damit die Tooltips angezeigt werden, muß Eclipse auf den Quelltext zugreifen können, um die JavaDoc-Kommentare parsen zu können. Bei eigenen Klassen geht das daher sofort, bei den Standardlibraries muß man den Pfad auf das Zip mit den Quelltexten IMHO leider manuell einstellen:

Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JREs  - dann "Edit"-Button anklicken.

Die Checkbox vor "use default system libraries" deaktivieren. Jetzt jede der libraries darunter einzeln anklicken und dann den Button "Attach Source" anklicken. Dort dann jeweils den Pfad auf das SRC.ZIP im JDK-Pfad eintragen (z.B. "E:/dev/java/jdk_1_4_2_05/src.zip"). 

Weiß nicht, ob es dafür einen kürzeren Weg gibt. Aber so geht's auf jeden Fall. Ist aber in der Tat ein bißchen bescheuert...


----------



## eclipse (28. Feb 2005)

> Die Checkbox vor "use default system libraries" deaktivieren. Jetzt jede der libraries darunter einzeln anklicken und dann den Button "Attach Source" anklicken. Dort dann jeweils den Pfad auf das SRC.ZIP im JDK-Pfad eintragen (z.B. "E:/dev/java/jdk_1_4_2_05/src.zip").


Danke.... klappt wunderbar :applaus:


----------

